# Breakfast - Old School



## TheNewMexican (Sep 10, 2012)

Here is how we do Saturday and Sunday Breakfast around here. It's Old School...........


First start with dried red New Mexico Chile









Then grind it









Resulting in fresh Chile Caribe 








Simmer with other ingredients to make Chile Rojo (Red Chile)









Next I bring home the bacon..... do, due, dee, due......










Fryin' up in a pan..... do, due, dee, due.......









Bacon??........ Did somebody say........Bacon???????










Now get yourself a Napal cactus petal and use a vegetable brush to scrub off the thorns under cold water









Slice into 1/4" slices









Remove the thorn nubs and cube into 1/4" chunks









Saute the Napal in olive oil in a cast iron skillet until the cactus is olive color then add a basic egg mix 









Cook until the eggs are done









Simultaneously...... Use the God's gift to mankind, (called a Moulie), to shred organic red potatoes in preparation for hash browns. Cook potatoes in a single layer with olive oil and salt till mouth watering crispy brown on both sides. 











Put warm eggs, warm hash browns, bacon and fresh from the skillet Napal eggs on to a plate smothering the Napal eggs with Chile Rojo. Serve with a fresh whole wheat flower tortilla. Mouth watering goodness.............. Is it Friday yet??????












Saludes,

The New Mexican


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Sep 10, 2012)

That looks amazing.

Thanks for sharing your process...


----------



## Zwiefel (Sep 10, 2012)

TheNewMexican said:


> Simmer with other ingredients to make Chile Rojo (Red Chile)



any chance of specifics on this step? Would love to do something like this at home myself.

Also, I'm loving the "Photo Essays" I've seen popping up here lately...I've been doing this sort of thing with my wife for 3-4 years, we enjoy the whole process quite a bit.


----------



## TheNewMexican (Sep 10, 2012)

Whoops.... Forgot one thing.....:running: New Mexico Pinion Coffee. This is good stuff and available online if you are so inclined.








Saludes,

The New Mexican


----------



## Lucretia (Sep 10, 2012)

WOW! That looks amazing! :drool:

(Cute dog, too !)


----------



## Mike9 (Sep 15, 2012)

That does look amazing. After working doubles this week I got to sleep in till 8am today. I made myself a good English style breakfast with potatoes, onion, jalapeno, tomatoes, venison sausage and two sunny side up eggs. It's the first home cooked meal I've made, or eaten in five days.


----------



## Cutty Sharp (Sep 15, 2012)

Wow! What else is in the chile? And I've never tried something like it, so what in the world does the cactus petal taste like?


----------



## mc2442 (Sep 16, 2012)

Looking at this right before kickoff on Sunday. Motivating me to make some breakfast!


----------



## TheNewMexican (Sep 16, 2012)

Cactus petal has the consistency of cucumber with a taste all its own, a little bit tangy. Combined with the red chile it is a wonderful taste explosion of spicy zest.

Questions about the Chile have come up a couple of times. I don't really have a recipe, it is more a little of this and a little of that, adjusting proportions based upon experience and how things "look". Below is a Chile Colorado recipe which is along the lines of what I do. Experiment, adjust, make it your own and enjoy.

Saludes,

The New Mexican


Chile Colorado (Basic Red Chile Sauce)


Yield: 2 cups Cooking Time: 10-15 minutes
Temperature: Medium, Low Freezes Well

2 tablespoons shortening 3/4 teaspoon salt
2 tablespoons flour 1/2 teaspoon garlic salt
1/4 - 3/4 cup Red Chile Powder* Oregano (optional)
2 cups cold water** Comino (optional)

1. Heat shortening in a medium saucepan on medium heat. Stir
in flour and cook for 1 minute.
2. Add chile powder and cook for an additional minute.
3. Gradually add the water and stir, making sure that no lumps
form.
4. Add seasonings to sauce and simmer at low heat for 10-15 minutes.

* Red Chile recipe above. Varied amounts and variety of 
chile will determine the degree of hotness. One to two cups Chile
Caribe may be substituted.
** For a more mild flavor, tomato juice may be substituted.


----------



## stereo.pete (Sep 16, 2012)

Yeah, thanks for sharing, that looks like a real deal breakfast.


----------



## steeley (Sep 17, 2012)

:cookegg::coffeelove:I love this post chile's , moulie, dog, cactus, cast iron only missing one thing.
A big knife.


----------



## chinacats (Sep 17, 2012)

Sweet! May try that one myself...


----------



## Cutty Sharp (Sep 17, 2012)

TheNewMexican said:


> Cactus petal has the consistency of cucumber with a taste all its own, a little bit tangy. Combined with the red chile it is a wonderful taste explosion of spicy zest.
> 
> Questions about the Chile have come up a couple of times. I don't really have a recipe, it is more a little of this and a little of that, adjusting proportions based upon experience and how things "look". Below is a Chile Colorado recipe which is along the lines of what I do. Experiment, adjust, make it your own and enjoy.
> 
> ...



Gracias por la receta!


----------

